# Freud FT2000 EV2 Plunge Router



## RunnerDuck (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm trying to find out the original cost of this router or what it might be worth used today. It's in very good condition and has 1996 as the date of manufacture.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought an FT2000E for ~ $190 on sale 8 or 9 years ago. It was made in Spain and always run strong. I'd think in the range of $100 for a used one in good condition would be fair....maybe $125, but that's just a WAG on my part.


----------

